# Using Spiritual Name As A Username



## namjiwankaur (Aug 23, 2012)

Is there a way to change my username here?  I would like to start using the spiritual name I have received.

I'm sorry if I brought this up at the wrong place, couldn't find anything on it when I did a search of the site.

<3


----------



## Admin (Aug 23, 2012)

Sure! Please send me private message or simply post the desired username here. I will do the needful asap. Thanks.


----------

